# 7x12 Bandsaw variations



## DPittman (Apr 23, 2017)

So I've ordered myself one of the zillion or so different variations of the Asian 7x12 bandsaws that are available out there.  I haven't received it yet but I'm interested in hearing others experiences with any of them.
 I did all my shopping online so it was a bit hard to make real judgements on some things. 

It appears to me they are all very similar but not quite exact.  

A few differences I've notices so far are: coolant tray / apron, motor sizes, wheels, handles, and position of the hydraulic down cylinder. 

On some models the down cylinder in vertically mounted and on others (my "Kaka" version) it is more horizontally mounted.

Does anyone have an opinion on which is better...the vertically mounted or the horizontally mounted down cylinder? 

Don


----------



## kylemp (Apr 23, 2017)

Just because of the way they function I would think vertical would be best but maybe there's something I'm not getting.. but all the big saws use vertical cylinders afaik


----------



## PeterT (Apr 23, 2017)

Sharp eye but I cant think of a reason for different cylinder orientation either. Maybe if the heads were quite different (weight) or different stroke cylinder, but the saws seem to look generically quite similar. The control knob isn't a precision thing BTW, at least on mine, late 90's vintage. The knob has numbers but seems to be a liberal range between axe fall & stationary & not that linear a gradation.
This one looks similar to the Kaka?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/7-x...561?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## DPittman (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes that Grizzly one is very similar, the King Industrial is also very similar.  The Kaka version doesn't seem to have as nice as a catch pan/ drip tray as most others.  They need to have a bit of a cut out formed in the drip tray if they have the vertical mount cylinder.

Don


----------



## kylemp (Apr 23, 2017)

I honestly would have to draw it out but I think that you may end up with more variation in the downfeed being in that orientation as the blade approaches the end of the cut. I'm not sure that's a real problem but that's all I can really think of.


----------



## DPittman (May 4, 2017)

Well I received my "Kaka" bandsaw.  After I had ordered it I got scared of what I had done and wished I could have backed out!  Ordering $1200 worth of Asian tooling sights unseen now didn't seem so smart. 
However , I'm glad to report it all turned out well. The saw was well crated and came in perfect shape.  It also seems to be setup perfectly.  Fit and finish in it is better than any of my other Asian machines.  It came with a 5/8 VP blade that seems pretty decent.    The coolant catch pan/ tray underneath the saw could be quite a bit bigger and I expect I will eventually make some extensions on it.  One other pleasant surprise was that the motor on it is a 1.5 hp! (13.9 amp I think).  Well that's what the data plate on the motor says anyhow, I bet it's an exaggeration like most electric motors nowadays.
Here's one picture showing the saw cutting at its maximum width 12" channel iron.

Don


----------



## Dabbler (May 4, 2017)

looks like you did well for your 1200.00!


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2017)

Looks very similar to mine (general 7x12). Same sized tray.


----------

